# 67 gto door skin



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

i was wonderin how much does a new old stock door skin goes for.its still wrapped up in the gm card board box.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Repros are around $350 at yearone. Take some pictures and place it on e-bay.


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

the ones your talkin bout at yr 1 is the complete door shell,im talkin bout just the outer skin.plus when i contact yr 1 bout the shells they said they werent in stock


----------

